# Tax collector subpoenas ride share companies with goal of making drivers register as business.



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

From an email I got from Sidecar yesterday:

Hi Drivers,

This email is to inform you that Sidecar is now legally obligated to disclose certain information about our driver community with the San Francisco Tax Collector. All information shared will be strictly confidential, and the Tax Collector's Office is legally prohibited from sharing this information with the public, any other government agency, or third party. No action is required on your part.

The San Francisco Tax Collector has issued a subpoena to Sidecar requesting certain information on all drivers using the Sidecar platform. In accordance with California law and Sidecar's privacy policy, Sidecar will comply with the subpoena and provide the requested information on Thursday, October 22.Requested information includes driver names, license numbers, addresses, telephone numbers and email addresses for all drivers who have completed rides and/or deliveries in San Francisco from 2012 to present.

We'd like to reinforce that the Tax Collector's Office is legally obligated to keep this information confidential, and is prohibited from sharing it with the public, any other government agency, or third party.

This is occurring now because the Tax Collector's Office feels thatall rideshare drivers should have business licenses from the city. That being said, it is our understanding that they are obtaining this information from Sidecar and other ridesharing companies to compel drivers to register as business owners. Information about how to register a business in the city can be found onthe city's website.

If you have any questions, please send an email to [email protected]

Drive on, 
The Sidecar Team


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

My question would be does this mean I have to register a business all 30 or so cities I might be driving in? $91 a year for each city gets pretty expensive.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

More government bullshit is what this means. All they do is steal, kill and destroy. If they really wanted to be useful, they'd actually enforce the laws that Uber is breaking, and unstrangle the taxi industry so it can thrive in the modern world, but the government isn't useful, they're only burdensome.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Run a commercial business using public infrastructure, then be prepared to pay your dues.


----------

